# Marx #999 Engine Repair



## LeroyL

Hi,

I have a Marx #999 that only runs in reverse. When I stop the engine it does not reverse the direction. I assume the E unit is the problem but I don't know what I need to do to fix it.

I imagine this is a common issue and probably easily fixed.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Leroy L


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, you're right about what the issue is. You'll have to remove the motor from the engine and get a closer look at the E-unit. It could just need a cleaning.


----------



## inxy

It is the e-unit go over to the 0 scale forum and lool at "Literally in Reverse".

B


----------



## tjcruiser

Likely e-unit, as you guys say. Marx e-units are a bit different from Lionel ones.

T-Man's 999 thread here has some very helpful info, pics, etc.:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3108

Regards,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have an old Marx E-unit from a dead engine. It works fine, I was trying to use it in an engine here, but it didn't physically fit.


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ... use it in an engine here....


 Come again? What engine here? Another 999 ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I honestly don't remember the number of the engine, it was beyond repair, and a plastic shell anyway. The E-unit cycles and appears to have good contacts, so I figured I'd stick it in my assorted engine junk box. Never know when I use for something like that will come up.


----------



## Marx-999

Needing some help with my 999 Marx..the e-unit clicks and motor hums ..but will not run, is there a set of points that may need to be cleaned on the e-unit...also I tried touching the wires to the wires were the brushes are to bypass the e-unit ; motor tries to turn just slightly..but not enough
any help would be awesome!


----------



## tjcruiser

Take a look at T-Man's 999 project thread via the link in Post #4, above. He show how he serviced his e-unit.

In general, you should clean your motor ... all spinning parts, armature face, brushes, contact plates on the bottom, etc. I like using GooGone to clean away all of the old gunk (with soft toothbrush, pipe cleaners, etc.), and then apply tiny drops of 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil to all moving parts. A good clean/lube can do wonders.

TJ


----------



## roddyjb

Hi,
I know this is an old thread but, here goes... When the transformer is started, the light comes on & the engine hums but does not move, I think the E-unit on my 999 engine may be in neutral. How do I adjust it?
Thanks


----------



## rkenney

roddyjb said:


> Hi,
> I know this is an old thread but, here goes... When the transformer is started, the light comes on & the engine hums but does not move, I think the E-unit on my 999 engine may be in neutral. How do I adjust it?
> Thanks


Most Marx locomotives do not have a 'neutral.' It is either forward or reverse.

If you hear a 'humming' then it is most likely that the reverse-unit is energized (powered up) but that one of the reverse unit contacts (fingers) is not making an electrical connection.

Verify the reverse unit cycles by removing the loco shell, placing it on the track and watching. You should see or feel the plunger move up every time power is applied.

Marx reverse-unit rebuild thread w/pictures.


----------

